# 1986 s12 hatchback (200sx) engine swap RB25



## TablezZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it possible to put a RB25 engine into a 1986 s12 (200sx) hatchback? need to know asap. Would really like to do it but need to know if it will fit and etc.
thanks for the help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sure, it's possible but very expensive!! What is your goal?


----------



## TablezZ (Sep 19, 2009)

My goal is to have a 10 sec drift car. 350 horse and 350 tourqe


----------

